# United Payment Limited, muss ich zahlen?



## Jefferson192 (5 November 2009)

Hallo,

Ich bin 17 Jahre alt und habe eine Nachricht bei lokalisten.de bekommen. Wie wir Jungs so sind, klicken wir da natürlich sofort drauf. Ja, dadurch kam es das ich auf eine Seite geleitet wurde, bei der ich nur mein E-Mail angeben musste um vollen Zugang zu bekommen. Hab ich natürlich gemacht. Kurze Zeit später kam die Rechnung- Ich soll 59€ zahlen. Ich hab denen schon mehrmals egsgat, dsass ich das nicht zhalen werde, da auf jeder Seite steht, das die Firma eine Betrugsfirma ist. doch jetzt wollen Sie den Anwalt auf mich hetzen, wie man im unteren Schreiben sehen kann. Soll ich jetzt lieber zahlen oder können die mir nichts?




> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> Sollten Sie sich nicht selber auf Vivis-Homepage.de angemeldet haben, so
> können Sie der Angelegenheit gelassen entgegen sehen und dieses Schreiben
> ...


----------



## Nicko1998 (5 November 2009)

*AW: United Payment Limited, muss ich zahlen?*

Da bist du nicht allein.

Sieh mal hier:  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allg...-direkt-auf-minderjaehrige-10.html#post295974 

Und hier gibts sogar ein Video dazu.

Also cool bleiben - und keine Panik.


----------



## dvill (6 November 2009)

*AW: United Payment Limited, muss ich zahlen?*



Jefferson192 schrieb:


> Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns beendet.


Erpressung eben.


----------



## Antiscammer (6 November 2009)

*AW: United Payment Limited, muss ich zahlen?*



			
				Mahnblubber schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Zahlungseingang ist das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen Ihnen und uns beendet.



Was für ein Vertragsverhältnis? :scherzkeks:

Gemäß einschlägiger Rechtsprechung kommt bei Webseiten-Angeboten mit verschleierter Preisauszeichnung kein kostenpflichtiger Vertrag zustande.


----------



## Teleton (6 November 2009)

*AW: United Payment Limited, muss ich zahlen?*

Na ja, ein Rechtsverhältnis nach §826 BGB könnte aber bestehen da bei versteckter Preisauszeichnung Vorsatz vorliegen dürfte.



			
				§ 826 Sittenwidrige vorsätzliche Schädigung schrieb:
			
		

> Wer in einer gegen die guten Sitten verstoßenden Weise einem anderen vorsätzlich Schaden zufügt, ist dem anderen zum Ersatz des Schadens verpflichtet.


----------



## Don Pablo (7 November 2009)

*AW: United Payment Limited, muss ich zahlen?*



Jefferson192 schrieb:


> ... doch jetzt wollen Sie den Anwalt auf mich hetzen,


[Glaskugelmodus=on]Vermutlich wirst Du noch 1-2 Emails von einem Anwalt bekommen.[Glaskugelmodus=off]
Davon solltest Du dich aber nicht einschüchtern lassen.
Vergleiche mal, ob es sich nicht um eine falsche Anwaltsmail handelt.


----------

